# Hello everyone!



## AlexJk (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello everyone! 
I am new in this industry. With the latest events, I decided to learn some new stuff to be able to make some extra-earnings. I was searching for a forum with more useful information and found this one. I hope that your experience will help me to integrate really fast! Wish me luck


----------



## Brent H (Dec 24, 2020)

Good luck!!

where are you located?  Do you have any equipment?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 24, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 24, 2020)

Welcome Alex.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 24, 2020)

Welcome Alex.


----------

